# Are you afraid to say where you live?



## galvinkaos (Jun 16, 2009)

A conversation that came up last Sat at the 2nd Annual So Cal TFO get together is that very few people have put in their profile what city and state they live in. But one of the first questions asked when someone posts for help on almost any subject is "Where do you live?" We wondered why people don't put in their city and state. Not your street address and color of your house. Is it a safety concern or just not something you think is important to put in? Just wondering.

Dawna


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 16, 2009)

Safety all the way. We unfortunately live in not nice times. 

Danny


----------



## dannomite (Jun 16, 2009)

I avoid giving too many personal details online. Guess its a bit of paranoia but safety is the main reason. You never know whose looking when it comes to the net. From my personal experiences working for a major IT Corporation, the Net isn't nearly as secure as people might think.


----------



## purpod (Jun 16, 2009)

Greetings!

I'm not afraid to say I live in the zoo (A.K.A. So. Cal.), just embarassed; :shy: talk about living in 'not so nice' times! 

I rarely, if ever, give out personal info online (street address, home phone, etc..) as there are cyber stalkers hidden inside the box on my desk.

Have a bright day,
Purpod


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 16, 2009)

purpod said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I rarely, if ever, give out personal info online (street address, home phone, etc..) as there are cyber stalkers hidden inside the box on my desk.
> 
> ...



OMG!!! That is so funny... lol.. I know how you feel.. Been there done that.. lol..

*OKAYYYYYY.... My very first post here on the forums, I posted pictures asking about Waldo.. http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-6748.html Well, then a member (Patsy) asked what part of the Gulf Coast was I?? Then Dan replies she is in MS... Which shocked me I was thinking WTH? how did he know that??? Then after thinking about it for a couple of days (yea it bothered me, because I couldn't figure it out) I seem to recall posting my zip code when I joined??? lol.. if not then DAMN Dan is not only amazing at ID turtles and torts he has a crystal ball and can see all.. 

Long story short.. Nope never give out my info. I don't even have my name in my sigg..And actually have been thinking of adding it..As only a couple here know my first name.. lol.. Is that weird or what?? Its not the members knowing my name its the thought of lurkers knowing my name.. lol.. strange I know.. but been down that crazy path before and don't wanna go down that road again.. BUT then I think what kind of crazy person would be lurking on a tort forum?? lol..  I know what you thinking how many Janice's could there be living in MS? lol.. There I said it.. Now the cats out of the bag and all the crazy lurkers are on their way to my house.. Thanks Dawna lol.. *

Edit to say,,,, not all lurkers are crazy.. Im just saying if there is one out there it will find me.. lol..


----------



## purpod (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL ~ We got her now, Peeps!  She is Janice!!  Janice is here!  She's a Janice!! lolol, you are cute.

Enjoy the day,
Purpod


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry Janice 

No, no crystal ball, just a good IP search site. When your a mod, every post has the IP address logged. I just searched your IP address. I even got the city, just thought the state was bad enough. 
It helps more with people in other countries.

Danny


----------



## Candy (Jun 16, 2009)

Dawna I think this is what you're looking for.....I live in Alhambra, CA. Please even Rich the Lawyer will give you the city in which he lives.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 16, 2009)

I am not afraid myself, just dont see the worth of giving out that info on my posts, but I live in La Verne CA, there you go.


----------



## bettinge (Jun 16, 2009)

I like where I live, except for the taxes! I post where I live where all can see it. I am not afraid, maybe I should be! I think when your critters are outside, it gives others a perspective on your questions or advice. I have seen a few threads lately about Pheonix heat, which I don't reply to, because it is soooo different from NY. I also respect the challanges of those who live in a climate like NY, and am interested in how they cope!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2009)

I think that most folks who join the forum are not accustomed to how it works and don't know that they have a place (user cp) where they can post all kinds of information about themselves and their animals. So for the majority, its just that they don't know. But then there are those few who are truly paranoid about letting folks know where they are. Personally I never tell people my actual address because people DO come in the middle of the night to steal tortoises. Most of my neighbors don't know that I have tortoises either.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 16, 2009)

I've never been afraid to say where I live. I give fairly good information, I've never been worried about it. When I moved from Fresno (huge city) to Corvallis Oregon (really small town) and there's only 2 IROC's in Corvallis. I have just recently decided I have given out too many clues about where I live, that it probably wouldn't be too hard to find me. I do live in a subdivision with no parking on the street, only one way in...I feel safe here inside the subdivision... everybody knows everybody's cars and you can see people doing yard work and they will stop working and stare, really stare at strange cars driving by.


----------



## galvinkaos (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok so I agree it is a personal choice and everyone has their reason why or why not. I guess some are more wary than others. (oh by the way Janice, Purpod is the one in purple and I am the short one when we get there ) Maggie if I show up on your doorstep I will PM first. (Need to know what tools to bring )

My thought is you don't have to even post a city and state. A region, area, etc would give people some better info to discuss tort care. A person living in the south or southwest would be given different recommendations than a person in the north or northeast of the US. Not to mention our friends across the rest of the world. It just seems that to give good info a clue as to the climate and weather helps.

Dawna


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats the fun of asking Dawna  Never been a nosey person, so I never check profiles anyway. If someone did fill it out, it wouldn't help me any. 
I'll just stick to searching IPs  as it drives Maggie crazy. 

Danny


----------



## galvinkaos (Jun 16, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> Thats the fun of asking Dawna  Never been a nosey person, so I never check profiles anyway. If someone did fill it out, it wouldn't help me any.
> I'll just stick to searching IPs  as it drives Maggie crazy.
> 
> Danny



You are right Danny. It is one more thing to chat about.And I know you enjoy driving Maggie crazy. So I won't spoil your fun .

Dawna


----------



## Stazz (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I live in Dubai !!! Said it millions of times and here is the millionth and one  Dubai is huuuge (of course not as huge as the U.S but big enough ) There are hundreds of thousands of expats living here, mostly South African's like myself and Nick! I am too wary of the net, I've had a post deleted before as I said too much about myself in it about laws in Dubai! Never know who may be lurking!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 18, 2009)

galvinkaos said:


> (oh by the way Janice, Purpod is the one in purple and I am the short one when we get there ) Maggie if I show up on your doorstep I will PM first. (Need to know what tools to bring )
> 
> Dawna



lol... very cute.. just make sure you bring plenty of clover and collards when you visit..  Knock three times and then ring door bell twice that way I know its ya'll  

Ahhhhhhh DANNY boy, that explains it... You had me scratching my head over that one.. I even started to ask in that very first thread, and thought well that might be considered rude if I just belt out WTH?? lol.. how did you know where I am.. and OMG you have my city and even pictures of my front door now.. lol.. I am a marked woman..


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, I feel I am privileged to keep Danny entertained...Poor guy, he'd be bored without me...
Dawna...you really bring up a subject that I think we need to talk about...because I think you may be right...people in the NorthWest will care for a tortoise differently then someone in Texas or Florida...does that mean we give out incorrect advice? Or that we give advice on how we think a tortoise should be cared for in New York...rather then advice on how we actually care for our tortoises...am I making any sense here?


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 18, 2009)

yep maggie, you are making perfect sense.. I didn't know there was a place (until this thread) for that info.. I think I have it all set up now..


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I live in NJ. Not too worried. I think it is helpful to know where people are from.


----------



## terryo (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm in Staten Island...right across from Manhattan.......which I LOVE! Also across from New Jersey. To me Staten Island, is like a little bit of country in the big City. When someone asks where I am from, I always say New York. Try and find me now...lol. That is why I was shocked when I was having all that trouble with James Mapes, when Rich called me on the phone. I guess, if you want to, you can find any one.


----------



## princess_apol (Sep 10, 2009)

He is afraid maybe to tell where he live because he doesn't want to pay his taxes.




________________
Filing back taxes


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 16, 2009)

terryo said:


> I'm in Staten Island...right across from Manhattan.......which I LOVE! Also across from New Jersey. To me Staten Island, is like a little bit of country in the big City. When someone asks where I am from, I always say New York. Try and find me now...lol. That is why I was shocked when I was having all that trouble with James Mapes, when Rich called me on the phone. I guess, if you want to, you can find any one.



ThatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s true. It took me about one minute to get TerryÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s home phone number when she was having the problems with Mapes. And about a minute to get his home address and phone number as well, then he had his phone disconnected. BTW he still emails me to this day, in fact just two weeks ago I received another email from him. They go into my junk folder but the title of the email was nasty lol. :shy:

I was considering sending him a cease and desist letter but I think he has enough problems.


----------



## Malaefic (Sep 17, 2009)

Not afriad but don't want to.
Privacy is like a huge luxury these days


----------



## dmmj (Sep 18, 2009)

I also am a firm believer of privacy, but if you are on the net IMO then your info is alredy out there whether you want it to be or not.


----------



## Malaefic (Sep 19, 2009)

dmmj said:


> I also am a firm believer of privacy, but if you are on the net IMO then your info is alredy out there whether you want it to be or not.



But that doesn't mean you have to make it even more accessible than it really is.


----------

